# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Schok linker borstkast...

## familieput

na een soort schok links in borstkas een plotselinge steeds warmer wordende stuwing naar bovenlichaam toe ong. in totaal ong. 1min. daarna angstig en onrustige ademhaling en moe. Wie weet daar iets meer van? bvd

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo familieput,

Bent u hiermee al naar de huisarts geweest?
Erg vervelend dat u deze klachten heeft?
Komt het na bepaalde inspaniing of een bepaalde houding of na het eten of drinken van bepaald voedsel?
Kan zijn dat het daarmee te maken heeft of dat er iets anders mis is.
Ik zou toch even langs de huisarts gaan!
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

